# [Grub2] Pas d'affichage du menu (résolu)

## ruddy32

Bonjour,

Suite à la migration vers Systemd, le poste ne redémarre plus. L'intitulé Grub est affiché au démarrage puis le poste reste bloqué.

J'ai suivi le wiki d'installation de systemd. Le poste s'est arreté brutalement avant la mise à jour du système avec le useflag systemd. Le poste a été mis à jour via un live CD gentoo.

Le kernel a été recompilé et le fichier de configuration grub2 a été mis à jour avec

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd video=uvesafb:ywrap,1920x1080-32,mtrr:3,splash=silent,theme:calculate tuxonice tuxonice_resume=UUID=640323aa-3cd2-48bf-98f5-5dd21f4a16a4 real_resume=UUID=640323aa-3cd2-48bf-98f5-5dd21f4a16a4 elevator=cfq doscsi calculate=video:intel console=tty1 quiet"
```

La configuration de grub a été réalisé depuis un environnement chroot.

gdisk donne les informations suivantes

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 1465149168 sectors, 698.6 GiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): 5684D4F4-FA74-49F1-A1BF-11243F6D6A15

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 1465149134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 4229 sectors (2.1 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048         1050623   512.0 MiB   8300  Linux filesystem

   2         1050624        13067815   5.7 GiB     8200  Linux filesystem

   3        13068288      1465147391   692.4 GiB   8300  
```

Que dois-je vérifier d'autre ?

Merci.

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Premièrement 2 remarques : 

- évites de polluer les sujets de tes camarades même si le problème semble proche. Je comprends que c'est frustrant d'être bloqué et de ne pas avoir de réponse rapide mais c'est un forum avec les aléas que ça se comporte et actuellement en France c'est une période de ponts, donc pas forcément grand monde derrière son ordinateur.

- Peux-tu mettre ton sujet en conformité avec les règles du forum notamment le § 3/3

Pour ton problème, ton explication est un peu confuse, peux-tu préciser si tu as pu compilé ton système avec systemd ou pas ? A quoi correspond l'arrêt brutal dont tu parles ? Car s'il y a eu arrêt brutal et que tu n'as pu finir, il faut reprendre l'installation et les étapes qui n'ont pu être réalisées en repartant du liveCD gentoo.

Concernant le boot, je commencerai par simplifier la ligne de boot au minimum => le noyau, l'identifiant du disque racine et l'init vers systemd.

D'ailleurs tu utilises real_init, confirmes-tu que tu démarres bien sur un noyau généré avec genkernel-next et que tu as bien un initramfs ?

EDIT : sinon question, pourquoi n'as-tu pas de partition pour le booloader comme le conseille  la documentation d'installation gentoo ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What is the BIOS boot partition?
> 
> A BIOS boot partition is a very small (1 to 2 MB) partition in which bootloaders like GRUB2 can put additional data that doesn't fit in the allocated storage (a few hundred bytes in case of MBR) and cannot place elsewhere.
> ...

 

A tittre d'exemple cela donne chez moi : 

```
gdisk -l /dev/sdc

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Disk /dev/sdc: 500118192 sectors, 238.5 GiB

(....)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048           10239   4.0 MiB     EF02  grub

   2           10240          268287   126.0 MiB   0700  boot

   3          268288         1316863   512.0 MiB   0700  swap

   4         1316864       500116143   237.8 GiB   0700  rootfs

```

----------

## ruddy32

Le système s'est arrêté suite à une surchauffe du processeur. J'ai repris le processus d'installation de systemd à partir d'un livecd Gentoo.

Lors de ma première tentative, j'ai utilisé l'option de configuration Grub2 indiquée dans le wiki Systemd.

Le système utilise est configuré avec genkernel et initramfs.

----------

## DuF

Peux-tu confirmer qu'il s'agit bien de genkernel-next et non genkernel que tu as utilisé ?

En complément du wiki systemd qui n'est pas suffisant pour faire l'installation sans problèmes, as-tu suivi la documentation d'installation gentoo (lien dans mon message précédent) et du wiki de grub2 ?

NB : merci pour la mise en conformité de ton sujet.

----------

## ruddy32

J'ai utilisé genkernel.

Après avoir mis à jour les partitions de boot comme indiqué dans le document d'installation gentoo et le wiki grub, le système a redémarré.

Suite au premier démarage, openrc était toujours le system-manager. Après avoir mis à jour la configuration grub2 en utilisant 'real_init' à la place de 'init', systemd à démarré correctement.

Merci

----------

## DuF

Tu devais sans doute demander trop de choses à grub2 et il n'avait pas assez de place, d'où le besoin de la petite partition supplémentaire de quelques mégas pour permettre à grub2 d'être à l'aise.

Par contre, à mon avis pour éviter les problèmes il faudrait absolument que :

- tu vérifies ton profile (eselect profile list) car logiquement avec systemd, les profiles gentoo masquent genkernel pour forcer l'utilisation de genkernel-next

- tu passes du coup à genkernel-next et que tu abandonnes genkernel, car pour moi systemd+grub2+initramfs == genkernel-next.

Maintenant peut être as-tu un profile non gnome ou kde couplé avec systemd, du coup à toi de gérer.

A titre d'exemple, je suis en profile systemd et voici le package.mask qu'il applique par défaut : 

```
more /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd/../../../../../../../targets/systemd/package.mask 

# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask,v 1.1 2013/10/09 18:07:18 pacho Exp $

# sys-kernel/genkernel is not compatible with Systemd, you need

# to use sys-kernel/genkernel-next instead

sys-kernel/genkernel

```

Le commentaire dans le package.mask est tout sauf sibyllin  :Smile: 

----------

## ruddy32

J'utilise une distribution Calculate installée depuis plus de 2 ans. Calculate ayant abandonné le support de Gnome, j'ai migré Gnome 2 vers Gnome 3. Il me reste encore un peu de travail pour terminer la migration.

Merci pour ton aide et tes commentaires.

----------

## DuF

Ah ok, je ne connais pas du tout calculate (à part de nom) mais cela sans doute explique pourquoi tu as pu utiliser genkernel alors que sous gentoo le topo est clair, pas de genkernel avec systemd, seulement genkernel-next  :Smile: 

Sous gentoo, gnome 3 fonctionne bien et je le trouve bien intégré, en tout cas j'en suis très satisfait. Après le gros reproche est la consommation des ressources systèmes, ayant une machine très puissante cela ne me préoccupe pas mais je comprends que pour d'autres ce ne soit pas acceptable.

Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésites pas, même si le délai peut être long pour qu'on apporte des réponses  :Smile: 

----------

